# PowerBook G3 Batterie/Mise en Veille /Pmu ... Probleme :(



## PipoCanaja (2 Mars 2003)

Bonjour, 

 J'ai recupéré un PB WallStreet 266/96/4Go qui tourne sous X depuis 2 jours plutot bien, malgré le manque de RAM. 
 Je n'avais pas de pb de Mise en veille au debut, mais la batterie, qui etait manifestement vide (0V mesurés) etait detectée comme chargée a 80% pendant 5 min puis n'etait plus detectée ensuite.  
 A la suite d'un malencontreux debranchage de secteur, entrainant un arret brutal de la machine, les choses ont evoluées. 
 J'ai maintenant une batterie detectée a 100% chargée pendant 5 min puis plus detectée ensuite. Mais, chose plus ennuyeuse, le retroeclairage de l'ecran ne se met plus en route apres mise en veille, et s'arrete en cours de demarrage (apres la pomme grise de OSX, et reprends dans 50% des cas a l'ecan bleau avnt le chargement du bureau). 
 Sinon, le reste marche parfaitement. Je trouve dommage qu'un pb d'alim me pourrisse la vie.  
 A savoir aussi que la batterie de sauvegarde ne semble plus repondre elle non plus. Ca sent donc le probleme au niveau de la PowerManagement Unit du portable. 

 Est ce que certains d'entre vous ont deja eu ce probleme ? 
 Qu'en pensez vous ? 

 Merci d'avance, 

 Philippe Teissier


----------



## PipoCanaja (4 Mars 2003)

Bonjour ...

Quelques nouvelles de la bete si ca peut rendre service a d'autres....
Apres un reset de l'ordi via fnShiftCtrlPower pendant plus de 20 secondes, et l'utilisation d'un utilitaire d'apple pour le reset des batteries ( rendez vous sur http://lpascalon.free.fr ) la batterie est revenue (charge normale, et 3 heures d'autonomie, chronometre en main.), et l'ecran aussi .... Il s'agissait en fait d'une PMU qui etait dans un etat completement planté ... Mais le reset a fait son travail.

Mon dernier probleme est juste que la barette de 256 Mo de TiBook 15 que j'ai mise dans le WallStreet est reconnue a 50% seulement, soit 128 Mo au lieu de 256. Ce qui permet quand meme au mac d'avoir 192 Mo de Disponibles, au lieu de 96, et c'est deja pas si mal.

Voila


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (4 Mars 2003)

Ce pb de barrette memoire arrive souvent avec des memoires non-garantit apple.
La solution la changé contre une barrette garanti apple


----------



## PipoCanaja (4 Mars 2003)

Ben en fait c'est une barrette Apple ... Donc le pb ne se pose pas ... mais c'est une barrette de titanium (soit PC133) sur un wallstreet demendant de la PC66.

On vient de me conseiller de garder seulement la 256 PC133 et d'eviter de la faire cohabiter avec une 64 PC66.
On va voir si ca corrige le pb ...

Je vous tient au courant


----------

